# Moderlieschen in Massen



## carlosjonas (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
in meinem Teich tummeln sich sieben Goldorfen und eine ständig wachsende Zahl __ Moderlieschen, inzwischen von 5mm bis ca 6 cm.
Ab und zu spielt zwar mal einer der Grasfrösche "Raubfrosch" und schnappt sich eins der kleineren Exemplare; aber im Allgemeinen wächst die Population stetig.
Anti-Baby-Pille geht nicht, als was tun, um das Wachstum in Zaum zu halten?
- Abfischen und aussetzen, wie es ein Bekannter tut?
- __ Raubfische (__ Barsch) einsetzen?
- Wenn ja, tuen sie den Goldorfen nichts?
- Und wie werde ich sie wieder los, wenn die Moderlieschen dezimiert sind?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen und kann mir mit seinem Rast unter die Arme greifen?
Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende
Klaus


----------



## patty4 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in Massen*

Hallo Klaus,

Goldorfen sind auch __ Raubfische. Die werden bis zu 40 cm groß. Ziemlich bald werden also nicht nur Deine Moderlieschn Jungfische sondern auch die ausgewachsenen Exemplare "Futterfischgröße" haben.

Und nachdem was ich gelesen habe, fressen sie auch alles andere, was im Teich lebt (und kleiner ist....).

Das Moderlieschenproblem wird sich also wohl von selber lösen, allerdings könnte Dein Teich für die Goldorfen bald zu klein werden.

Mir hat das Aquaristikgeschäft von Goldorfen abgeraten, weil mein Teich zu klein ist - ich habe 12 000 l.....

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## herten04 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in Massen*

Hallo Patricia.


			
				patty4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> *Goldorfen sind auch  Raubfische*. Die werden bis zu 40 cm groß. Ziemlich bald werden also nicht nur Deine Moderlieschn Jungfische sondern auch die ausgewachsenen Exemplare "Futterfischgröße" haben.


Die Goldorfen sind eine orange-rote Spielart des __ Aland, auch __ Orfe oder Silberorfe genannt. *Schön an den Orfen ist auch, dass sie sich als friedliche Schwarmfische gern knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche aufhalten*, also sehr gut zu beobachten sind. Interessant ist weiters, dass sich die Goldstücke oftmals auch in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum von silbrig nach orange-rot umfärben.
Quelle:http://www.gartenundzoo24.de/zoo/teich/arten/artikel-020629-00186.jsp
Was denn nun?Raubfische oder Friedfische.


----------



## MeneMeiner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in Massen*

Hallo Klaus, 



			
				carlosjonas schrieb:
			
		

> ...tummeln sich sieben Goldorfen und eine ständig wachsende Zahl Moderlieschen...



Hmmm.... wundert mich etwas... meine 5 Goldorfen (ca. 18 cm, für die ich noch eine neue Herberge suche) sorgen bei meinen anderen Fischen, die sich ansonsten wie die Karnickel vermehren würden (Goldies und __ Shubunkin) bisher für Stillstand in der Population   Ab und an wagen die sich sogar an noch etwas kleinere Teichfrösche ran  

Fütterst du deine Fische?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MeneMeiner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in Massen*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn nun?__ Raubfische oder Friedfische.



Egal  , das Ergebnis zählt: "Der __ Aland lebt in Flüssen und Seen in der Nähe der Ufer und meist oberflächennah. Als Jungfisch ernährt er sich von Zooplankton, später von Insektenlarven, __ Schnecken, __ Muscheln und kleineren Fischen.".  

Quelle

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in Massen*

Hallo ,
das wundert mich etwas, weil:

Von Pisci Page


> Wie die Jungfische bilden auch die älteren Tiere große Schwärme, die im Freiwasser ihre Nahrung suchen. Während der __ Aland im Jugendstadium hauptsächlich Plankton und Anflugnahrung aufnimmt, besteht das Nahrungsspektrum älterer Tiere aus Würmern, Insektenlarven und Anflugnahrung. __ Schnecken, Kleinkrebse und Mückenlarven werden ebenfalls aufgenommen. Eine räuberische Ernährungsweise großer Tiere ist nicht belegt. Die __ Goldorfe ist eine Goldvarietät des Alands.



Axel


----------



## MeneMeiner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in Massen*

Hallo,

Hmmm....

wenn ich es mir Recht überlege, sehen meine "Goldorfen" auch nicht so aus, wie die auf der Wikipedia-Seite. Sie sind lange nicht so hoch, eher torpedoförmig, aber sie stellen aus eigener Beobachtung anderen kleinen Lebewesen nach.

Kann mal jemand in dem Zusammenhang "räuberische Ernahrungsweise" näher definieren? Wenn ein Fisch dem Laich, Mücken, __ Libellen, kleinen Fröschen nachstellt, ist das nicht räuberisch?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in Massen*

Hallo,
also unter räuberisch ist zu verstehen das er andere Fische frisst, macht er das nicht so ist er ein Friedfisch.
Und zu Friedfischen zählt der __ Aland.
Ich mag ja nicht ausschliessen das er 1 cm lange Jungfische mal verschluckt, so ein großer Unterschied zu einer Mückenlarve ist da nicht : 

Axel


----------



## chromis (30. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in Massen*

Hi,

das ist eben so, dass sich einige der sogenannten Friedfische auch mal als Fischräuber betätigen, und das nicht nur von Fischbrut. Dazu gehören die __ Orfe(__ Aland), der im Alter wirklich so höchrückig wird wie auf der Wikipedia-Seite, sowie der nahe verwandte __ Döbel. Fast auschließlich von Fischen ernährt sich der __ Rapfen.

Bezeichnet man ganz einfach die "Friedfische" wissenschaftlich korrekt als Cypriniden, dann hat sich das Problem erledigt.


----------

